# Rural Policing



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Rural Policing* 
with Patrick "Pat" Novesky

As we look back on our nation's history we think of lawmen of the early days, the lone officer riding horseback from town to town to keep the peace. If you work in a rural area you probably feel the same way at times. It can be no fun being out there alone.

As a result we learn our own tricks to keep ourselves out of trouble. Grabbing the microphone on your portable and talking to your imaginary backup in front of your suspect may have kept you from a fight or two. Out of radio range quite a bit? That's why you have that voice-activated recorder in your shirt pocket. If the worst happens, that "black box" can document quite a bit of information about your last contact.

Patrick "Pat" Novesky - Rural Policing


----------



## vtdeputy (May 24, 2010)

This and the articles attached to this one are great...Wish there were more Rural Articles out there!


----------

